# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Tin học >  [Help] cách sử dụng photoshop 7.0

## vietkanpy

cách làm nét ảnh bằng photoshop 7.0 . nếu giúp kèm thêm cả hình ảnh hộ để dễ sử dụng....thanks!!!!!!:boxing::boxing::boxing::box  ing::boxing::boxing:

----------


## thaoya

1-mở file ảnh cần làm(ở đây mình chọn ảnh mẫu này,để ý cái bông bị mờ)



2-nhân bản layer background



3-chọn filter như hình



lưu ý thông số radius tuỳ vào ảnh mờ nhiều hay ít ^_^



4-chọn chế độ hoà trộn overlay như hình



có thể giảm opacity để ảnh được vừa ý

merge tất cả layer lại để hoàn tất

đây là kết wả





*theo www.vietphotoshop.com 
*

----------


## slight_wind01

cái này mình cũng tim thấy trên mạng rùi nhưng khi vào chạy trên photoshop 7
.0 thi hok dc.nhiều thao tac hok giống lắm. bạn có thể gửi cái khác dc hok!!!!!

----------


## handucquan

http://www.pdf-search-engine.com/dowload-giao-trinh-photoshop-7.0-pdf.html
tự học nha!!

----------

